# Angel and Nana......: )



## photo gal (Feb 21, 2006)

Just felt like sharing this.....: )


----------



## woodsac (Feb 21, 2006)

Look at the proud Nana :hugs:


----------



## anicole (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome shot!  Ya'll share the same eyes!  How wonderful, PG!


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice shot!


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2006)

How cute!    Love the big tub!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2006)

That "Nana" ... is that you?


----------



## photo gal (Feb 22, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> That "Nana" ... is that you?


 
Yes ma'am!  : )


----------



## Alison (Feb 22, 2006)

There is something very special about a grandmother and her grandaughter. Great shot!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 22, 2006)

love this shot.... love her hair...feel like there is a small story here....

playing dress up maybe?? is her hair in curlers??


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2006)

You are one cool, young, very pretty "Nana"! I will be ANCIENT before I'll be one...


----------



## photo gal (Feb 22, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> There is something very special about a grandmother and her grandaughter. Great shot!


 
:hugs: I quite agree....I am super close to my daughter...but the grandaughters, it just such a special relationship!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Feb 22, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> love this shot.... love her hair...feel like there is a small story here....
> 
> playing dress up maybe?? is her hair in curlers??


 
Yes....curlers in her hair....she was getting prepped to be a flower girl in a wedding....see her fancy shoes....just off to the side.......she was so nervous I thought I do something funny to make her laugh and forget she was nervous....that's why we were in the tub!!...She did great and I burst into tears when I saw her walking down the aisle tossing flower petals.........Ah....the joys of grandmotherhood!!!!  : ):hugs:


----------



## photo gal (Feb 22, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You are one cool, young, very pretty "Nana"! I will be ANCIENT before I'll be one...


 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: aren't you so very sweet!!!.......I do so love being NANA! You will too, won't matter how old you are the kids bring out the youth in you again!!  


Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments!!! :hug::


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

How sweet!  Beautiful shot!  Ya'll look like you have a lot of fun together!


----------



## Karalee (Feb 23, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> There is something very special about a grandmother and her grandaughter.



Couldn't agree more :blushing: like two peas in a tub


----------

